# A Plus Slingshots: Gold Winner Band



## Rock and Shoot (Nov 15, 2010)

The *Gold Winner Band* from *A+ Slingshots* is a great band to put on your slingshot. It's a single tapered band made from _Thera-Band Gold_ and the leather pouch is pretty strong but lightweight. I ordered one and put it on my natural catty and WOW! It's really powerful, fast and the construction is great. So if you're new to this forum take a look at the A+ website and check it out because you'll find great stuff there. Perry Adkisson (the owner) is a great guy and he will make sure that you get an excellent service and great quality products.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks so much for the kind words!!! I'm really glad you like the Gold Winner!! Have fun!!!! :0)


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

perry, with the gold winner bands can i shoot marbles?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

huey224 said:


> perry, with the gold winner bands can i shoot marbles?


I shoot marbles with them.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I really like 3/8 and 7/16 steel out of the gold winner. I prefer them over Tex Shooters field bands for my draw length.


----------

